# Bumblefoot...can't believe I am asking this on BYH...LOL



## babsbag

OK, all you BYC members...Fine time for BYC to be in read only mode.   I have had chickens for 8 years and have never had bumblefoot, until now. Is there a way to treat this that WORKS that doesn't involve surgery. There is no black scab, does that mean anything important?


----------



## aart

You can still _search_ and read on BYC.

No, bumblefoot does not necessarily need surgery.
Cleaning, soaking, salving is often very effective.

Have had several birds that had probably infected/swollen wounds on bottom of feet.
They were limping and there was obviously something there, 
but it wasn't a raging infection with pus and flaming red skin,
so I just left them alone and eventually(couple weeks) they healed up on their own.


----------



## Kiki

Check this link out:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/915880/bumblefoot-cure


----------



## mysunwolf

I agree with @aart. I'd also add that LA200 injections SQ into the chicken, have worked for us. I think it's 1cc per 10lbs.


----------



## babsbag

mysunwolf said:


> I'd also add that LA200 injections SQ into the chicken, have worked for us. I think it's 1cc per 10lbs.



Thank you. I wondered about that but no where did I ever find a reference. I  know if it were a goat I would be giving it some kind of antibiotics. I know the dose for goats is 4cc /100 so doesn't 1 cc/10 seems a little high?

Thanks @Kiki and @aart .  There is no pus and no red skin but certainly a big lump and a swollen hot foot so I am betting that there is an infection of some kind. My chickens all free range during the day so maybe it is even a snake bite, who knows. I have the pipe wrap and the vet wrap so I will have to fix her up some padding. I bet stick on mole skin would work too.


----------



## mysunwolf

babsbag said:


> Thank you. I wondered about that but no where did I ever find a reference. I  know if it were a goat I would be giving it some kind of antibiotics. I know the dose for goats is 4cc /100 so doesn't 1 cc/10 seems a little high?...



1cc is a little high, the ranges that I've found are anywhere from 0.25cc to 1cc per 10lbs. I will say that I have not killed any at the 1cc/10lbs dosage  (As long as you do not use it IM). But you're absolutely right, it would make more sense to just use 1cc/25lbs like in the cattle, goat, and sheep dosage.


----------



## Ravyn

babsbag said:


> Thank you. I wondered about that but no where did I ever find a reference. I  know if it were a goat I would be giving it some kind of antibiotics. I know the dose for goats is 4cc /100 so doesn't 1 cc/10 seems a little high?
> 
> Thanks @Kiki and @aart .  There is no pus and no red skin but certainly a big lump and a swollen hot foot so I am betting that there is an infection of some kind. My chickens all free range during the day so maybe it is even a snake bite, who knows. I have the pipe wrap and the vet wrap so I will have to fix her up some padding. I bet stick on mole skin would work too.





mysunwolf said:


> 1cc is a little high, the ranges that I've found are anywhere from 0.25cc to 1cc per 10lbs. I will say that I have not killed any at the 1cc/10lbs dosage  (As long as you do not use it IM). But you're absolutely right, it would make more sense to just use 1cc/25lbs like in the cattle, goat, and sheep dosage.



I'm not familiar with LA200??, but I can say from experience that poultry metabolizes medications much differently than ruminants... so yes, dosages for poultry will *seem* high compared to what you are used to giving, but they aren't for poultry...


----------



## Ravyn

To add, @casportpony is the one to ask for proper dosage info on meds for poultry...


----------



## Wyorp Rock

Since you see no scab, is it Bumblefoot or swelling of the foot like Gout?  Any photos?

If you feel it's bumblefoot, you can also try soaking in Tricide Neo to see if there is improvement.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/513183/treating-bumblefoot-with-tricide-neo
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/3509/gout-management-in-poultry/


----------



## casportpony

Ravyn said:


> I'm not familiar with LA200??, but I can say from experience that poultry metabolizes medications much differently than ruminants... so yes, dosages for poultry will *seem* high compared to what you are used to giving, but they aren't for poultry...


It's injectable oxytetracyline (200 mg/ml) and can cause *severe* injection site necrosis. As for poultry dose, I think it's 25-40 mg/kg, which is 0.06 ml to 0.1 ml per pound.


----------



## Ravyn

casportpony said:


> It's injectable oxytetracyline (200 mg/ml) and can cause *severe* injection site necrosis. As for poultry dose, I think it's 25-40 mg/kg, which is 0.06 ml to 0.1 ml per pound.






Thanks, Kathy... I try to avoid injecting, prefer oral, so miss some of those acronyms...


----------



## mysunwolf

casportpony said:


> It's injectable oxytetracyline (200 mg/ml) and can cause *severe* injection site necrosis. As for poultry dose, I think it's 25-40 mg/kg, which is 0.06 ml to 0.1 ml per pound.



As far as I was aware, necrosis was for IM injection only, not SQ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Has anyone looked at biomycin 100/LA 100 (or whatever generic brand)?

You would need to inject more but should have a lessened reaction site. 

The biomycin has an anti stinging agent too. I don't remember if it's safe for chickens but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## casportpony

mysunwolf said:


> As far as I was aware, necrosis was for IM injection only, not SQ?


I don't know about oxytetracyline, but I do know that Baytril (enrofloxacin) given subcutaneously can cause mild injection site sores (a rabbit forum called them "sterile abscesses"), and I have seen this in cats. 

The three resources I have don't mention giving oxytetracyline to birds subcutaneously, they all talk about IM and the risk of severe muscle necrosis at the injection site.

This is one of those times when I wish I could pick the brain of a vet, because it sure would be nice to know exactly how to use oxytetracyline in birds.


----------



## casportpony

Goat Whisperer said:


> Has anyone looked at biomycin 100/LA 100 (or whatever generic brand)?
> 
> You would need to inject more but should have a lessened reaction site.
> 
> The biomycin has an anti stinging agent too. I don't remember if it's safe for chickens but it might be worth looking into.


Probably worth looking into... Where is it sold?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

casportpony said:


> Probably worth looking into... Where is it sold?


Farms stores and online. Look at valley vet, Jeffers, etc.


----------



## casportpony

Goat Whisperer said:


> Farms stores and online. Look at valley vet, Jeffers, etc.


Thanks! Jeffer's sells this:
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/agrimycin-inj-100mg-500cc


----------



## Beekissed

How about a simple epsom salts soak in warm water, followed by a nice slathering with castor oil?  It works well at drawing out infection and relieving the pain of the inflammation.  You don't even have to wrap it if you don't prefer, as there's no need to wrap it unless you are protecting an open area.


----------

